# Ping I15 v G15



## Tele (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi long term lerker here, I've been playing serious for 6months now and play off 22, I got my current 3 year old John letters t9 bats last year 2nd hand. I'd been thinking about some new ones and had decided on going to have a hit with the G15, but I read a review on the I15 and thought I would give them a go, I had a hit this eve with them (7 only) First off the i15. I was hitting it fine but definate draw, sometimes maybe borderline hook, but not often. With the G my shot was dead straight most of the time with a slight draw now and again or slight right. Most shots with the G felt good hits.

Back in the shop the pro asked what I thought and told him, he said he would advise the G, I agree but I had this doubt about that I wanted the I as they will last the longest and I felt looked better at address. So he said why not go with 4-7 in G and then 8-pw in G, I thought yeah go with that but now I'm not so sure! Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks in advance Matt


----------



## Curls (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Matt, 

Got fit at the Gainsborough factory for G15s and have to say I love them. I hit the i15s pretty well too (didn't like the k15s so much) but my dispersion was slightly better with the Gs and no appreciable loss of distance. I went with them and I'm glad I did, for reasons below.

I guess what you're saying is - yes I hit the G15s well but what about in 3 months when Im striking the ball like a legend and I'll need i15s? I can relate. Its a lot of money, but theres a few points to keep in mind:

1. You're off 22, you probably want that to come down, you need game-improvement irons. The i15s are slightly less forgiving, they offer slightly better opportunity to shape the ball. Are you there yet? My guess is probably not. And if you were you'd be looking at the s56s. I wasn't there when I got fit and while I said to myself "in a few months I'll need the i15s" in reality I havent played as much as I'd like to have in the interim. My game has improved a lot, recently broke 80, comfortably mid-teens and can go to a new track and break 90 no problem. But am I wishing I now had i15s? Hell no. I just wish I had more time to play, hone the short game, improve my putting, driving, all things I can absolutely do with my G15s just given a bit of practise time. They're great clubs, they give you better misses which is what you need, as the guys at Gainsborough said - if you hit a sweet shot with any club its a sweet shot, what we're trying to do is help you hit good bad ones". 

2. If I'm not hitting the green, its my fault, Ive been changing my swing a lot with a pro, its inconsistent but getting better, having an i15 in the hand would not change that, in fact it would probably compound the problem.

3. Pings hold their value amazingly, just look on ebay, golfbidder etc to see how much you can still get for i/g10s, even 5s etc. If in 6 months you want to switch to i15s its not like you don't have a serious trade-in at hand, the initial outlays the tough bit. 

Your pros suggestion of a two-range system is probably playing to your ego slightly, I think you might find them harder to shift that a full set of one typeb. You said the Gs felt good across the board. If you want to get from 22 down to 12 then they'll do the trick, we just don't like to hear we're not good enough for the clubs made for better players, but give yourself a break you're only playing 6 months - guys are playing years and still not off 22. When you do get to lower figures and outgrow the Gs, theyll still be worth a bundle and if ur playing that well you wont care that its costing you a few quid to upgrade to those clubs that are then worthy of. 

Don't rush into it, put the stigma of having "worse" or "better" clubs out of your mind, if someone offered you a set of Fazer irons that allowed you to hit it like Rory would you care what they were/looked like? Ask to hit some longer/shorter irons if possible, and in the realms of all possibilities, go get fit at Gainsborough as its an experience you'll never forget.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Curls - excellent answer, that I agree with totally.

I have the I15 woods & Hybrid. One comment I would add is that the I15 3 wood looks harder to hit at address than the G15 3 wood. I may change this club to the G15.

I am at Gainsborough this coming Friday afternoon. You have to book through a registered supplier (pro or golf shop) and I think it costs Â£30 which is refunded upon purchase.

Curls, what can I expect? Do I go to the golf club? What format does the fitting take? I am being fitted for irons, wedges and a putter. 

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## Curls (Jun 29, 2011)

Mattyboy,

You lucky, lucky boy. Yes, stroll into the pro shop and they'll point you in the direction of the fitting shop, its down in a "bunker" type setting below ground level as you approach it. The set up is a large putting area, then through the back there are 3 or 4 driving bays. These face into a large driving range are with plenty of little targets to aim at. After warming up you pick a target and that becomes the "pin" in the laser-telemetry computer simulation. All I can say is dont go with any preconceptions. You might walk out of there with k15s, even though in ur mind you might thing something else, the spin rates and ball speed over-ride everything. Its great to hit a sweet shot at your target and watch it replayed in the simulator. Its even better to hit what you think is a good shot, only to see the telemetry telling you you can do better with, say, a change of shaft of loft. When you get the right combination - boom. it just feels right. Give yourself plenty of time before hand so you can warm up, if youre later in the day maybe even hit the range first, even play Karsten Lakes if time is on your side (I didnt myself but heard good things). Dont worry about bringing your "A game", just relax and enjoy it, its a real education, I learned more about my game in those couple of hours than i had in weeks on the range/course.

I think it was Lee Trevino who said "it aint the arrows, its the Indian". Well, to a certain extent thats true, but as mere mortal Indians its nice knowing that at least you've got the tungsten tipped explosive arrows in the bag and the rest is down to you.

Now if youll excuse me im off to play 18, the only thing that made work bearable today


----------



## Mattyboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Curls,
Cheers. Am really looking forward to it. Play well this evening.
Best Wishes

Matt


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2011)

ARGH!

I did. Well, for a while anyway. Was 1 over after 8, had to play through a terrible 4 ball that were holding us up and did the inevitable - play through jitters. Hooked my drive, took a double, and let it get to me, followed it up with a few more. 

I couldnt miss a green and then my game just imploded, I hate this game.

I love it really. Don't forget to post a review here chap, there's a mentality on this forum that you have to be old to play Pings, tell that to Lee Westwood ;-)

http://www.leewestwood.com/in-the-bag.html


----------



## Tele (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I had replied to this thread saying that I went with G15 all the way through after your advice Curls, but looking back I haven't

Well the G's came today and I had the first knock with them. Love them and really glad I went with them, my score was shocking but that was down to bad course management and crap chipping. Found the green on every par 3 inc a 185 yard up hill one with the 4. Was a lot sraighter with them and they feel so nice to strike with. The shot on the last 18th par 3 with the 9 iron was worth the brass I spent on them alone. Curls thanks for the advice!


----------

